# Never used a smoker



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

Ello, 

So the the other i come home from the movies and i see this big green looking thing on my porch. My mom and dad asked if i knew what it was and i had no idea what it was. I looked at it and it was a Brickmen gourmet smoker and grill. i had no idea how it got there and niether do my parents. come to find out while i was at church a friend asked if i got the smoker. he said it was so and so and they gave it to me because he knew i was interested in learning how to smoke meats. so now i have a new smoker and no idea how to use it. the manual is fuzzy to me. so i came here for some help.

i really have never smoked with a smoker before let alone at all, so any tips would be awesome

T.I.A


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

You are fortunate to get a free smoker.  Sorry I can't help with it, I never had one.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

Do you mean Brinkman.....and is it charcoal or electric?


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Do you mean Brinkman.....and is it charcoal or electric?




i swear it said brickmen and it is charcoal.


----------



## quicksilver (May 27, 2008)

*     A new TOY!      Lucky You!     Have fun experimenting .*

*I don't have a clue, but love the stuff. You got it at the perfect time. The whole summer to play!*


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/852-7080-E.pdf

your right, brinkman. Even with this manual i am having trouble seeing things correctly.


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *     A new TOY!      Lucky You!     Have fun experimenting .*
> 
> *I don't have a clue, but love the stuff. You got it at the perfect time. The whole summer to play!*



especially if i get a new 4 wheeler, i can take it with me


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

Amazon.com: Brinkmann 852-7080-V Gourmet Charcoal Smoker & Grill with Outdoor Vinyl Cover: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Is this what you have????


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Ello,
> 
> So the the other i come home from the movies and i see this big green looking thing on my porch. My mom and dad asked if i knew what it was and i had no idea what it was. I looked at it and it was a Brickmen gourmet smoker and grill. i had no idea how it got there and niether do my parents. come to find out while i was at church a friend asked if i got the smoker. he said it was so and so and they gave it to me because he knew i was interested in learning how to smoke meats. so now i have a new smoker and no idea how to use it. the manual is fuzzy to me. so i came here for some help.
> 
> ...



I used these directions/diagram the other day to make some great grilled smoked ribs: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/smoking-pork-spare-ribs-question-9939.html

You can probably adapt the method to use in your smoker. Have fun


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Amazon.com: Brinkmann 852-7080-V Gourmet Charcoal Smoker & Grill with Outdoor Vinyl Cover: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> Is this what you have????




yup thats it. but mine is green and no cover.


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I used these directions/diagram the other day to make some great grilled smoked ribs: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/smoking-pork-spare-ribs-question-9939.html
> 
> You can probably adapt the method to use in your smoker. Have fun



i could but i do not know how to use the smoker. lol. time to learn how i guess.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/852-7080-E.pdf
> 
> your right, brinkman. Even with this manual i am having trouble seeing things correctly.


 
Oops!! I missed your link....This a basic R2D2 Water Smoker....Set the legs up on some bricks/blocks...this will alow you to adjust the air flow vent (one hole I think) underneath...this will help some to control temperature. Becareful don't burn yourself...It's hot!!! Fill the fire pan with charcoal...allow the charcoal to completely ignite...they will be white...Fill the waterpan with water...(this acts as a heat sink to keep temperatures down) Install the racks and place your meat on the racks...Place the cover on, and you are good to go. 

Some things that may help...A instant read thermometer to determine doneness of the meat...An oven thermometer inside to tell you what the "real" temperature is...(rather than warm, ideal, hot, or what ever the guage says)
With practice you will learn how to adjust the intake air flow vent so the cooker will settle in around 225*-250*...Think of "smoke" as a flavor component...like salt and pepper. Practice with  chickens for a while. Once you get used to the cooker you can move on to butts, briskets, ribs, etc.

Have Fun!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 27, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> yup thats it. but mine is green and no cover.


 
You really will need to get some sort of cover for it if you want to smoke properly.


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Oops!! I missed your link....This a basic R2D2 Water Smoker....Set the legs up on some bricks/blocks...this will alow you to adjust the air flow vent (one hole I think) underneath...this will help some to control temperature. Becareful don't burn yourself...It's hot!!! Fill the fire pan with charcoal...allow the charcoal to completely ignite...they will be white...Fill the waterpan with water...(this acts as a heat sink to keep temperatures down) Install the racks and place your meat on the racks...Place the cover on, and you are good to go.
> 
> Some things that may help...A instant read thermometer to determine doneness of the meat...An oven thermometer inside to tell you what the "real" temperature is...(rather than warm, ideal, hot, or what ever the guage says)
> With practice you will learn how to adjust the intake air flow vent so the cooker will settle in around 225*-250*...Think of "smoke" as a flavor component...like salt and pepper. Practice with  chickens for a while. Once you get used to the cooker you can move on to butts, briskets, ribs, etc.
> ...



ok, what about cooking times, i dont feel like slow cooking to much because then i have to monitor for hours. 4 hours or less is good to me. 

can i grill at first then smoke it?


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> You really will need to get some sort of cover for it if you want to smoke properly.



i meant a cover that keeps it clean and dry. i have the dome lid for it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> ok, what about cooking times, i dont feel like slow cooking to much because then i have to monitor for hours. 4 hours or less is good to me.
> 
> can i grill at first then smoke it?


 
Chicken and ribs will fall generally into your time frame, but I strongly suggest you don't BBQ by using a watch...meat can not tell time!!!  Buy a thermometer to check for doneness. You can "grill" by placing a meat grate directly on/over the hot coals...then remove and set it up to cook as I described above.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 27, 2008)

OK LT - here's what you do the first time.  You will need:

Hickory CHUNKS (not chips)
Hardwood Briquettes
Charcoal (do NOT use the stuff with lighter fluid in it already)
Cheap apple juice or apple cider
Chimney (to start the coal - I prefer 2 but 1 will do)
2 sheets of newspaper per chimney
Buy one of those plastic lighters
Instant read thermometer
Silicone gloves or pot holders to pick up the hot hunk of meat as you do not want to pierce with a fork

Hamburger buns
coleslaw recipe below

1 pork shoulder or picnic or pork butt, whatever it's called in your area
cut the hunk of fat off the meat - there's plenty of fat in it, you don't need it, plus, it will create more "bark", that's the brown stuff on the outside that gets all the yummy tasty goodness

Rub your shoulder or picnic (nope, you can't make me say it! ) with olive oil, salt, and pepper.  Let come to room temp for about 30 minutes or so.

Soak your Hickory chunks (about 5) in enough water to cover.  Sometimes you have to stick a plate in the bowl to hold the chunks down.

Fill the water pan will apple juice.

Take one *full* sheet of newspaper and scrunch up and place under your chimney in that area provided.  Place a combination of the hardwood briquettes and charcoal in the chimney.  Light the paper by poking the lighter through the holes all around.  You will see wisps of smoke coming up out of the coals.  It will take about 20 minutes until you see fire.  When you see the fire you can dump the coals in the coal pan.  Place the chunks about the coals, place the meat on the rack in the middle, close the door, and leave it alone!

It will quit smoking eventually but that's ok.  The smoke has penetrated the meat.  One of the worst things you can do is over-smoke something.

Now, if you notice your temperature setting getting too low you can always heat up some more coals in your chimney - dump those in.  Sometimes, depending on how long it takes, I have added 3 or 4 more additions.  I'm like Bob, I don't know times either but I know that a hunk of meat can take up to 10 - 12 hours, so plan on that.

After about 8 you can take your instant read thermometer and get an idea.  You want the meat to get up to at least 190.  Anything less won't be pullable.  If you can hold out until it reaches 200 or even 210 you will be smitten for pulled pork forever!

Now, get a head of cabbage and shred or chop.  Chop 1 small green pepper and one small carrot.  Toss together and add about 1 cup of the sauce below.  Let "marinate" for an hour or two.

BBQ Sauce time:
2 cups apple cider vinegar
3 TBS ketchup
2 TBS packed brown sugar
4 tsp. kosher salt (makes a huge difference so use kosher)
1 TBS Tabasco or other hot sauce
1 – 2 tsp. hot red pepper flakes, more or less to taste
1 – 2 tsp. black pepper


If you mix the brown sugar and salt first with just the vinegar the vinegar will help "melt" it.  Mix in everything else and add as much red pepper flakes as you want.  Don't over do it at first though.

Like mentioned above, take about a cup of this to use for the coleslaw and then use the rest to spoon over the pulled meat.

OK, once the meat is done let it rest for about 20 - 30 minutes - IF YOU PULL IT TOO SOON ALL THE JUICES WILL RUN OUT AND IT WILL BE DRY AND YOU WILL HATE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!

OK - off soapbox - once the meat has rested and cooled pull as much as you will eat.  

Place pulled meat on bun, top with some of the BBQ sauce, then top with the slaw, put bun "lid" on and enjoy!

This looks long but it's really not hard to do - once you do this you will be begging for more recipes and they won't scare you.

**you better make this - it took me forever to type it


----------



## kitchenelf (May 27, 2008)

I just saw where you said 4 hours or less - sometimes a whole chicken takes 6 hours.  And I need to clear one thing up - you don't "monitor" - you "sip on several beverages" while waiting 

If your smoker is set up so it's not up against a house or on a deck you will find you can pretty much leave it alone and even run to the store.  You can buy a mat that goes under it for extra protection too.


----------



## QSis (May 27, 2008)

Great post, kitchenelf!

LT, there is a learning curve to these things, and if you want to invest the time in it, check out this site written by a cyber-friend of mine. Welcome to RandyQ's Barbecue Ramblings Scroll down till you see the section on "ECB", which means "El Cheapo Brinkman" and it's a common term of endearment for this smoker.  Randy had a cheaper version of your smoker, one which many of us (including me) started on.

He has a thorough list of instructions and modifications that you can make to your smoker to better control the air flow.

If you are wanting to smoke the cheaper cuts of meat (ribs, pork butt, brisket), then be prepared to make the mods and go for the long smokes.  

If you just want to add smokey flavor to tender cuts (prime rib, chicken, turkey breast, salmon, pre-cooked ham), then you can do them within four hours and your smoker will be fine for those.  I'd still make the modifications, though.

We will help you, LT!

Lee


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Chicken and ribs will fall generally into your time frame, *but I strongly suggest you don't BBQ by using a watch...meat can not tell time!!! Buy a thermometer to check for doneness.* You can "grill" by placing a meat grate directly on/over the hot coals...then remove and set it up to cook as I described above.


 
Uncle Bob, does this mean that once the desired temp is reached, you are done? Is it possible to smoke the meat too much? I am probably confusing using a slow cooker with smoking, in thinking that low and slow gives you lots of leeway as far as time is concerned.... I don't know....
I am assuming that the meat can't get a higher temp than what the smoker registers..... but will it dry out if left on too long, even with a water pan?

Thanks. Just trying to learn for my upcoming brisket attempt. I'm already at a disadvantage not having a true smoker


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2008)

Pacanis said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, does this mean that once the desired temp is reached, you are done?




_No it means the meat is done…It’s time to eat….Time to enjoy the fruits of your labor! A clock or wrist watch can’t tell you that…Only a thermometer can. If you aren’t quite ready to eat…then wrap the meat in foil until you are! _




			
				Pacanis said:
			
		

> Is it possible to smoke the meat too much?




_Absolutely! There is more meat ruined each year from over-smoking (to much smoke) than one can imagine. The Demons of Disinformation have led us to believe that meat flung into the gasses of burning woods, blackened by it phenolic (phenol) resins, and “Flame Broiled” (Burger King?) is good!! They even created a new buzz word, an erroneous synonym for BBQ, and called it “Smoking” Our palates, being dulled by fast food, TV dinners, packaged concoctions, and being ever eager to try new things rushed to join the frenzy believing in all of our innocence that _*Burnt Is Beautiful! *_Today, thankfully, even those of us with the dullest palates, and most naïve minds have begun to question. (Dare we question the high Priest and Priestess of PR, of Television, and magazines???) We ask… “What am I doing wrong?? Meat is not supposed to taste bitter!! Gradually the truth has become obvious…Over-smoked meat does not taste good!!_
__




			
				Pacanis said:
			
		

> I am probably confusing using a slow cooker with smoking, in thinking that low and slow gives you lots of leeway as far as time is concerned....


 
_The low & slow methods of BBQ give you lots of time to do other (more important?) things… relax, watch the clouds float by, visit with friends and family, toss a Frisbee with the kids, take a nap in the hammock, lay in the grass and look for a four-leaf clover…sip your favorite beverage….then at your leisure you may enjoy the pure savory succulence that is BBQ. _
__




			
				Pacanis said:
			
		

> I don't know....I am assuming that the meat can't get a higher temp than what the smoker registers... but will it dry out if left on too long, even with a water pan?





_Yes it will/can dry out…even with water in the cooker. _


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> OK LT - here's what you do the first time.  You will need:
> 
> Hickory CHUNKS (not chips)
> Hardwood Briquettes
> ...



thanx but it so much easier in an oven. lol. BUT since you went to all this work maybe i will try it out. i just hate having to spend 10 of monitoring, when in the oven, i dont have to watch it.


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

mmm burnt hotdogs are the best..


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> thanx but it so much easier in an oven. lol. BUT since you went to all this work maybe i will try it out. i just hate having to spend 10 of monitoring, when in the oven, i dont have to watch it.



It's JUST an outdoor oven.  There are a few times when the temp will start to go down that you will have to add coals.  Don't make me come over there and make you do this!  The flavor is sooooooooooooooo much better you have no idea!!!!


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It's JUST an outdoor oven.  There are a few times when the temp will start to go down that you will have to add coals.  Don't make me come over there and make you do this!  The flavor is sooooooooooooooo much better you have no idea!!!!



hmm walmart doesnt carry chunk coal or whatever it is.

i was thinkin of smokin a butt with hickory bacon ontop of it.

i will have to try it out. maybe in two weeks.


----------



## GB (May 28, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> thanx but it so much easier in an oven.


Easier is not always better.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> hmm walmart doesnt carry chunk coal or whatever it is.
> 
> i was thinkin of smokin a butt with hickory bacon ontop of it.
> 
> i will have to try it out. maybe in two weeks.



Is there a Lowe's near you? DH got hickory chunks there this past weekend for our smoked ribs.

btw, I came across this: Any Can Chicken

It has step-by-step instructions, including photos, for smoking and carving a beer-can chicken using whatever liquid you want. HTH.


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Easier is not always better.



with time constraints it is, lol... 

how long will lump coal mixed with kingsford charcoal last before i need to restock it? can i leave the smoker un monitored for about 4-5 hours while i go 4 wheeling or something fun?


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Is there a Lowe's near you? DH got hickory chunks there this past weekend for our smoked ribs.
> 
> btw, I came across this: Any Can Chicken
> 
> It has step-by-step instructions, including photos, for smoking and carving a beer-can chicken using whatever liquid you want. HTH.



yes there is a lowes near me but im not sure if they have lump coal or not.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> yes there is a lowes near me but im not sure if they have lump coal or not.



It's not coal, LT - it's lumps of hardwood. You could give them a call and find out if they carry it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2008)

> hmm walmart doesnt carry chunk coal or whatever it is.



Wow - I took about 30 minutes to type out what I thought were pretty easy, yet thorough, guidelines to get you started on your smoker.  I'd much rather see "thank you" and you never, ever cook it as opposed to "or whatever it is" - - kind of makes me realize I wasted my time - but at least I now have that info saved for future use.  

Maybe a smoker isn't for you.  Sounds like a grill and oven are more suited to your lifestyle.  You're young - when you get to be my age and sitting on the patio IS an outdoor activity, you will enjoy your smoker


----------



## cmcadams (May 28, 2008)

I just joined... saw a link to my blog and came over...  But to try to help a bit, lump charcoal quality varies a great deal.  (removed link per community policies} Royal Oak is pretty available all over, and is pretty decent.

The differences you'll see between lump (natural) and briquettes it that the lump will burn hotter for grilling, while the briquettes (standard Kingsford) burns longer.  In a smoker, lump will burn a long time because you're controlling the fire more.  Also, natural charcoal generally produces a lot less ash, which means airflow doesn't get clogged.

Cowboy charcoal is all over the place, but it's really junk; I would use Kingsford first.

The great thing about pulled pork is that, starting with a Boston butt roast (part of the shoulder of a pig), it's a very forgiving hunk of meat to cook.  You can smoke it at 225 for 12 hours, or you can grill it indirectly in much less time.  The slower cooking method is a bit better, but the faster one works very well, too.  Other than burning the meat, there's not a lot you can do to ruin a Boston butt.  And most smoking/barbecuing can be done at 225 with no problem; higher than 250 starts to have some issues for some things.

For chicken, you can cook it in a smoker at around 300, which gives the added advantage of making the skin more crispy.

From what I've read, you might be better off with a gas, electric, pellet or ceramic smoker, with the gas and electric smokers being the cheapest.  You can set them and not worry about them for hours, even overnight.

If you're using the smoker for chicken, turkey, ribs, etc., start with just a couple of chunks of wood.  Pecan is great if it's available; hickory can be too much if you're not careful, and mequite is way too strong, in my opinion.

And I agree... oversmoked is bad.  If it's bitter tasting, you overdid the smoke.  Start with a couple of chunks and add more next time if you want more smoke flavor.


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Wow - I took about 30 minutes to type out what I thought were pretty easy, yet thorough, guidelines to get you started on your smoker.  I'd much rather see "thank you" and you never, ever cook it as opposed to "or whatever it is" - - kind of makes me realize I wasted my time - but at least I now have that info saved for future use.
> 
> Maybe a smoker isn't for you.  Sounds like a grill and oven are more suited to your lifestyle.  You're young - when you get to be my age and sitting on the patio IS an outdoor activity, you will enjoy your smoker


hey now, i said thank you on page 3. Im not a dang professional at this thats why i asked. i dont know what lump charcoal is, never even heard of it tell you guys told me. 

You may think you have wasted your time but i learned something new from your "wasted time".

the "What ever it is" means i have no idea what to call it so it gets a name of what ever it is.

sitting on the porch is not my forte, i can barley handle riding in a car longer than two hours.

BUT i do want to learn how to smoke meat, i just have little patience to spend 10-12 hours watching the fire and temps. 

any way KE, i do appreciate the info. 

Thanx


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

so lump coal is used for grilling and standard kingsford is used for smoking. 

Is lump coal the same as hardwood chunks or is that referring to the wood for smoking?


----------



## cmcadams (May 28, 2008)

I wouldn't quite say that... It depends on your smoker as to what charcoal to smoke with.  I only use lump, never use Kingsford, mainly because Kingsford just produces too much ash.  But then I mostly smoke with straight wood logs, and I only get my fire going with charcoal.  

In my Big Green Egg, I only use lump with  hardwood chunks.  If a smoker has good air control, lump can be kept down to a low temperature, so lump helps by again having less ash.   Longer burn times are possible by limiting the air to the fire.

Hardwood chunks are just that... chunks of hardwood cut up to add smoke to your fire.  It's seasoned but not pre-charred.  The chunks should be fist sized or smaller.  I usually just split off a sliver of a log to use, but I'm not against getting a bag of chunks now and then.

The nice thing about using chunks is that it's not too expensive to have a box mailed from an internet site, which opens up a lot of possibilities for types of wood to use... I prefer pecan over anything else, but it's not readily available in Ohio.  Fortunately, another forum voted for me to get a free box of pecan, mostly due to me organizing a charity barbecue event earlier this month.


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

Cooking Day

on this page he talks about the minion method for lighting the coals. its where you light 16 coals then place them on unlit coals. Then you can start cooking even though the coals are not all lit.

I thought that was bad because the coals contain toxins on the top coating.

is this true?


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

cmcadams said:


> I wouldn't quite say that... It depends on your smoker as to what charcoal to smoke with.  I only use lump, never use Kingsford, mainly because Kingsford just produces too much ash.  But then I mostly smoke with straight wood logs, and I only get my fire going with charcoal.
> 
> In my Big Green Egg, I only use lump with  hardwood chunks.  If a smoker has good air control, lump can be kept down to a low temperature, so lump helps by again having less ash.   Longer burn times are possible by limiting the air to the fire.
> 
> ...



wait a minute. mcadams, i swear the website im at has your name on it...


----------



## kitchenelf (May 28, 2008)

You said "thankx *but*"

The "but" negated the thankx


----------



## LT72884 (May 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You said "thankx *but*"
> 
> The "but" negated the thankx



did you get my PM i sent you??


----------



## QSis (May 29, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Cooking Day
> 
> on this page he talks about the minion method for lighting the coals. its where you light 16 coals then place them on unlit coals. Then you can start cooking even though the coals are not all lit.
> 
> ...


 
No, LT.  

Many, many of us use the "Minion Method" in our bullet-type (and other) smokers.  Jim Minion used to post here, but hasn't in a long time.  

I use only Kingsford for fuel in my Weber Smokey Mountain, because it is readily available and burns slowly and steadily. I do use wood chips or chunks for flavoring.  Hickory is my favorite.  I've done very well with this combo in BBQ competitions.

(Wish Jim would jump in on this one!)

I only use lump charcoal for hot and fast grilling in my kettle.

Lee


----------



## LT72884 (May 29, 2008)

QSis said:


> No, LT.
> 
> Many, many of us use the "Minion Method" in our bullet-type (and other) smokers.  Jim Minion used to post here, but hasn't in a long time.
> 
> ...



Now thats interesting. I always thought that the smoke from starting the fresh charcoal contained toxins and made your meat taste funny.


----------



## GB (May 29, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Now thats interesting. I always thought that the smoke from starting the fresh charcoal contained toxins and made your meat taste funny.


I am guessing that what you are thinking of is if lighter fluid is used.


----------



## LT72884 (May 29, 2008)

GB said:


> I am guessing that what you are thinking of is if lighter fluid is used.


OH good point, maybe thats it. Thats why i have a cheminy i guess.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> did you get my PM i sent you??



...........................


----------



## Jeekinz (May 29, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Now thats interesting. I always thought that the smoke from starting the fresh charcoal contained toxins and made your meat taste funny.


 
I'll try to "dumb it down" for ya.

*Match-Light Charchoal Briquettes*- contains chemicals that will alter the flavor of your food. However, you don't need to use a chimney to start it.

*Kingsford Briquettes* - Briquettes need to be started in a chimney. When the briquettes burn down, you need to start every new batch in a chimney.

Briquette pros - slow burning steady heat.
Briquette cons - need to be started in a chimney every time, leaves alot of ash which can get in the way during long cooks.

*Lump charcoal* - Lump charcoal is partially burned wood chips/chunks. They can be started in a chimney but can also just be added to the exsisting coals. 

Lump pros - no need to chimney start each batch, almost no ash.
Lump cons - burns slightly hotter and faster than briquettes, so long cooks will need to be tended to more often.

*Natural Wood* - True barbecuing. Great flavor, some species like Applewood have pretty long burn times. Initially needs to be started using newspaper/twigs or some starting method. I have even used a small batch of hot lump to start the logs. 

Wood pros - flavor, long burn times
Wood cons - you usually need to cut/split to fit in the smoker, temps can be a little erratic so you will need to keep an eye on it more often.

I have used all three and prefer natural wood. I have a wood burning fireplace so I usually grab some cherry or oak from there and cut it to fit in the smoker. Second to wood would be lump because of the ease of use, no ash and higher temps. It seems to burn at exactly 225F in my smoker. Lastly would be briquettes. I find having to start each batch in a chimney is a hassle. The ash can really build up which can affect how new briquettes burn in the smoker. I had to empty mine out once which was not an easy task. Match light is good for hotdogs and hamburgers at a cookout, not recommended for barbequeing.

People prefer different methods and fuels. So you'll need to find which one you like on your own by trying each one out.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 29, 2008)

Get a chimney, bag of lump and start from there.  Don't even worry about the Minion method or anything along those lines until you familiarize yourself with this type of cooking.  There are great "how-to's" on this site and many others.  It's very easy to wind up with great results.  _The hard part is trying to out do yourself each time you smoke something._


----------



## LT72884 (May 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I'll try to "dumb it down" for ya.
> 
> *Match-Light Charchoal Briquettes*- contains chemicals that will alter the flavor of your food. However, you don't need to use a chimney to start it.
> 
> ...



thanx dude, thats alot of info regarding charcoal. I tired to dutch oven once using logs but it go to hot and to hard to control in the fire pit. i was like 12 years old when i did that.

Is lump coal something i have to buy online or is it something i can buy at home depot or lowes?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2008)

I'm all about using a chimney too - I have 4 of them.  It's a no-brainer.  Takes 20 minutes and you're ready.  Keep an ash can close by if you need to dump hot coals.  I've never had to even in a 10-hour cooking frame.  I bought lump charcoal at my grocery store.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 29, 2008)

I buy the lump charchoal at Lowes.  My store carries the Cowboy and Royal Oak brands.  Look in the BBQ accessories aisle.  A large bag is like $7.  They also have the chimneys and other stuff there.  Start with the lump and go from there.  You can pick up a small bag of mesquite while your there.  Just toss a couple pieces onto the coals to add some more flavor.  Don't smoke with 100% mesquite though (been there, done that) just use it like you would spices.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 29, 2008)

Oh. 

Don't bug out when you see the lump charchoal pieces.  LOL

You'll see some oak tongue and groove flooring, trim, picture frame, etc.  Don't worry.  They are just solid wood scraps from factories.


----------



## QSis (May 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> *Kingsford Briquettes* - Briquettes need to be started in a chimney. When the briquettes burn down, you need to start every new batch in a chimney.
> 
> Briquette pros - slow burning steady heat.
> Briquette cons - need to be started in a chimney every time, leaves alot of ash which can get in the way during long cooks.


 
Okay, let me clarify myself:  I do NOT use a chimney with Kingsford for a long slow smoke!  It is a myth that you must.

I don't even use the Minion Method anymore.

I fill up the fire ring with Kingsford, put 2 wax firestarter cubes on the pile, and light them.  I monitor the temp. of the fire from then on, going for 225 to 250.

I rarely have to add more coals when keeping the fire that low.  One ring lasts me about 10 hours.  However, if I have to add more on occasion, I add cold coals from the bag of Kingsford.   If I have to go over 12 hours (in cold weather, for example), the ash may be a problem, but then I just wrap the meat and take it in the house anyway.

Given all that, I do have a WSM which has much better airflow than LT's Brinkman.  (LT, I don't think leaving your Brinkman to go riding for a couple of hours is a good idea, BTW.  Your pit needs some watching).

I have never had a problem with an off-odor from the Kingsford's first being lit, though others have complained about it at times.  The finished product does NOT taste off at all!

THERE!



Lee

P.S. I am in no way affiliated with Kingsford, other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## cmcadams (May 29, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> wait a minute. mcadams, i swear the website im at has your name on it...



That's very possible... but then we all learn more as we cook more.  

The main thing is to start in, take a bit of this info, a bit of that, and figure out what makes the most sense for you.  Starting with low-ash charcoal and a chimney is a great way to start, and too many opinions will just confuse everything for you.

I cook regularly using just wood as well as with natural charcoal and wood chunks.  Other than the type of smoke I put on the meat, you won't notice a big difference.

The Minion method works, especially in smokers that aren't very airtight like a Chargriller.  I saw a Spicewine run with a U shaped charcoal basket that relied on the minion method, and would cook for 24 hours with one load of charcoal that way.  In my big smoker, the Minion method won't do a whole lot; I have to get a bed of coals down then add wood on top of that to get the mass of the smoker heated up first.

My point is you can overanalyze all this, and I used to.  Now, I just cook.  If any one way was the only way, that's all you'd see at competitions.  Instead, you see almost as many different methods and smokers as teams at a given competition.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I buy the lump charchoal at Lowes.  My store carries the Cowboy and Royal Oak brands.  Look in the BBQ accessories aisle.  A large bag is like $7.  They also have the chimneys and other stuff there.  Start with the lump and go from there.  You can pick up a small bag of mesquite while your there.  Just toss a couple pieces onto the coals to add some more flavor.  Don't smoke with 100% mesquite though (been there, done that) just use it like you would spices.



Jeekinz meant to say Hickory instead of mesquite   (j/k)  It's just a matter of personal taste LT.


----------

